# The Ultimate Fighter 18 Finale



## ebfitness (Nov 30, 2013)

November 30, 2013 | Mandalay Bay Events Center | Las Vegas, Nevada

MAIN CARD

FOX Sports 1, 10 p.m. ET

Nate Diaz vs. Gray Maynard

Julianna Pena vs. Jessica Rakoczy 
"TUF 18" women's tournament final

Davey Grant vs. Chris Holdsworth 
"TUF 18" men's tournament final

Jessamyn Duke vs. Peggy Morgan
Roxanne Modafferi vs. Raquel Pennington

PRELIMINARY CARD

FOX Sports 1, 8 p.m. ET

Maximo Blanco vs. Akira Corassani
Tom Niinimaki vs. Rani Yahya
Walter Harris vs. Jared Rosholt
Drew Dober vs. Sean Spencer

PRELIMINARY CARD

MMAjunkie, 7:30 p.m. ET

Ryan Benoit vs. Josh Sampo


----------



## ebfitness (Dec 1, 2013)

RESULTS:


November 30, 2013 | Mandalay Bay Events Center | Las Vegas, Nevada

MAIN CARD

FOX Sports 1, 10 p.m. ET

Nate Diaz def. Gray Maynard 
TKO (punches) - Round 1, 2:38
Julianna Pena def. Jessica Rakoczy 
to win "TUF 18" women's tournament
TKO (strikes) - Round 1, 4:59
Chris Holdsworth def. Davey Grant 
to win "TUF 18" men's tournament
submission (rear-naked choke) - Round 2, 2:10
Jessamyn Duke def. Peggy Morgan 
unanimous decision (30-27, 30-27, 30-27) - Round 3, 5:00
Raquel Pennington def. Roxanne Modafferi 
unanimous decision (30-27, 30-27, 29-28) - Round 3, 5:00

PRELIMINARY CARD

FOX Sports 1, 8 p.m. ET

Akira Corassani def. Maximo Blanco 
disqualification (intentional foul) - Round 1, 0:25
Tom Niinimaki def. Rani Yahya 
split decision (29-28, 28-29, 30-27) - Round 3, 5:00
Jared Rosholt def. Walter Harris 
unanimous decision (29-28, 29-28, 29-28) - Round 3, 5:00
Sean Spencer def. Drew Dober 
unanimous decision (30-27, 30-27, 30-27) - Round 3, 5:00

PRELIMINARY CARD

MMAjunkie, 7:30 p.m. ET

Josh Sampo def. Ryan Benoit 
submission (rear-naked choke) - Round 2, 4:31


----------

